# 20 Dollars, Thank You



## SeaSparkle (Jul 28, 2013)

On their wedding night, the young bride approached her new husband and asked for $20.00 
for their first lovemaking encounter.
 In his highly aroused state, her husband readily agreed.

 This scenario was repeated each time they made love, for more  than 40 years, with him thinking 
that it was a cute way for her to afford new clothes and other incidentals that she needed.
 Arriving home around noon one day, she was surprised to find her husband in a very drunken state.
 During the next few minutes, he explained that his employer was going through a process of 
corporate downsizing, and he had been let go.


 It was unlikely that, at the age of 59, he'd be able to find another position that paid anywhere near
what he'd been earning, and therefore, they were financially ruined.  :apologetic:

 Calmly, his wife handed him a bank book which showed more than forty years of steady deposits and 
interest totaling nearly $1 million. Then she showed him certificates of deposits issued by the bank
which was worth over $2 million, and informed him that theyw ere one of the largest depositors in the bank!

 She explained that for more than three decades she had 'charged' him for sex, these holdings had 
multiplied and these were the results of her savings and investments.

 Faced with evidence of cash and investments worth over $3 million, her husband was so astounded 
he could barely speak, but finally he found his voice and blurted out,
 'If I'd had any idea what you were doing, I would have given you all my business!!!'



 That's when she shot him. 




 You know... sometimes men just don't know when to keep their mouths shut 


 
_Women are like phones: They like to be held, talked to, and touched often. 
 But push the wrong button and your ass is disconnected!_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2013)

Funny one SeaSparkle!


----------

